# What the?????



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

So once again I have bought a fish on impulse and have no idea what it is. This fish is I'm assuming an Mbuna, but thats as far as I got. He has a blue head and blue vertical strips on his body which is yellow. He's about six inches long and the lady I bought it off of says he was always this color. A very stunning peaceful fish................ anyone??????


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Great looking and very unique hybrid.


----------



## Afrowanksta (Feb 4, 2007)

Mbuna X sunshine peacock


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Yeah that's one of the nicest hybrids I've seen!


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Agreed, hybrid. Unless you can speak to the breeder I doubt one would know what species are involved. Also, as an FYI, hybrids are not necessarily going to look like a blend of the species from which they are created. One can never be sure how the genes will interact, if there will be genome biase, or incompatibity. So, even though fish has colors similar to a yellow peacock that does not mean a yellow peacock is in the parentage.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

A hybrid is what I figured...... but I bought him anyways :roll: 
Now I'm the only one in the world to own one of these fish  
I figure he has some yellow lab in him just by some of his minor features and the way he interacts with the labs in my tank???


----------



## cody16 (Dec 16, 2006)

yeah beautiful fish there. nice pick up :thumb:


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

That's a pretty cool looking fish, very unique, I like it. It's like a peacock, but...


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

He looks like he could be mean which actually helps keep the peace in my tank


----------

